# Somerset Levels in Flood



## Kernuak (Dec 9, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, the southwest of England had a huge amount of rain in a few days, leading to widespread flooding. The Somerset Levels were particularly badly hit and some roads are still closed. While the Levels have been greatly modified by humans over the centuries and are designed to flood to protect the surrounding towns and villages, the flood defences were overwhelmed. Yesterday, I decided to venture out, having worked out which roads were still closed (and therefore unpassable for mere mortals in cars). The floods have receded (although you wouldn't think so from these photos), but are still extensive. In fact they are so extensive, it's difficult to convey the full extent in photographs.




Southlake Moor Floods by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



New Spillway by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Saltmoor Flooding by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Southlake Moor at Dusk by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## untitled10 (Dec 9, 2012)

Love that area, and wonderful pictures, especially the sunsets, I hope you, your family's and friends properties wern't damaged in the floods though.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks. I was well away form the badly hit areas, although Bridgwater was on flood warning at one point because the high tide coincided with the heavy rain, so they had RNLI teams up from Cornwall that specialised in flooding. Considering Cornwall was also badly hit, they must have been very concerned. It was a hairy drive home from work on the 21st though, as I was working late and ended up driving in the heaviest part of the rain and had to make a decision based on poor travel information, which route to take. I think I took the wrong option in the end and was lucky I wasn't an hour later, as the fire brigade were called out to deal with the floods I had to drive through. They were probably almost knee deep at the time for about 50 metres; I certainly didn't feel comfortable, but at least it was stationary water and the car in front of me got through ok. It often floods in that area, but nowhere near as bad as that night. The other options were the motorway, which had reports of flooding and another A road, which was partially flooded the night before. So it came down to driving through river water or stream water and I chose the stream.


----------



## aviorpictures (Dec 10, 2012)

i love the 2nd picture. the new spillway.


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 10, 2012)

aviorpictures said:


> i love the 2nd picture. the new spillway.


Thanks, that was my favourite of the shoot too. It's hard to believe it's actually a road and even more unbelievable that we saw people trying to drive through it. The Transit vans and Land Rovers made it, but the car we saw didn't, judging by the recovery truck I saw in the distance with my binoculars.


----------

